# Dual sport bikes...insight needed



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Perhaps looking at a dual sport 650 for my son and I.

There is a Kawasaki KLR 650 in the $3500 range low mileage 
and Suzuki DR 650 2001 also in the same price range - slightly higher km but certified.

The Kawi seems to be almost legendary in it's endurance and I'm inclined to that.









4 stroke and watercooled would seem to be quiet. Looks very rugged as I'm sure 16 year old will drop it at times off road and I can putter about locally on road.

Thoughts??

Interesting review here
http://www.motorbyte.com/mmm/pages/2002reviews/review52.htm


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well the Kawasaki is now parked in the garage - felt good to be on a motorcycle again. I ran it around the block. #1 son's eyes popped open when I got home tonight.
Damn that was big machine to fit in the van. 4 guys to put it in - 4 to get it out.
Trailer time for this beastie.
Watercooled 4 stroke quite quiet - a tad tall for us both so there is a lowering kit to bring it down 1 1/2" - that'll be perfect.
Very comfie riding position for short hops and wide bars are stable when standing up.

Girl owned it - TALL girl ...6'. Only 5k km on it - still smells new - never dropped - should be a 5-7 year bike.
Funny the guy that was selling it for her we owned the same bikes Yammy RD 400 and Sherpa 250T - what are the odds a generation apart.
The Yammy was my last and his first.

Now THIS will get me out of the house a bit more....bump around the backroads.
My son was funny as I said the only way he gets to ride it he has to double up with me to get to the trails.

The thing is built like ( and weights like ) a tank so I know he'll drop it in the mud from time to time and it's well armoured.
The hand guards are nice both for wind and branches.
Fun summer coming up.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The Kawasaki gets nothing but rave reviews from my coworker, built tough for the US military, easy to fix, easy to find parts for if it breaks down in the middle of nowhere even, I'll show him this thread on Tuesday and he'll say you've got an awesome bike. It's really not my kinda bike, I prefer crotch rockets lol but congrats MacDoc.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah they were mine too ( hence the RD400 way back when ) but this one covers off both uses....as it should and will survive a 16 year old. Whether he survives the bike is another thing 
He was excited when it was in the van then a bit awestruck at the size.
The fact that he already "respects" it at first impression is good.
I used to enjoy poking about the off road trails and once I get this lowered a bit I'll do so again. Nice to have the "forever" gas tank to rely on 6 gallons on a bike 

Any helmet recommendations? Who has the best bike insurance rates?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just spent the better part of the day chasing insurance ( ended up with TD ), safety, plates etc.
Good stop and start practice - got me over my heavy traffic nervousness. One nice thing about the tall seating and upright stance as opposed to the pocket rocket drop bars I was used to.

Thanks for the advice on tires etc - the guy that did the safety said the current rubber was far too aggressive for street - once the tire pressure was up properly I think I agree with him.

There was some water in the brakefluid - common issue apparently - that was all it needed for the safety.

I've ordered the lowering kit and will likely get the tires and kit put on at the same time.

Any suggestions on tires??
He said Pirelli had some good dual purpose - about $350 the set including install.
28 here today - good bump about on the bike weather. 

Happy kid too


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Nice bike David, What's the insurance like on that bike?

Dave


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

Metzeler Tourances get very good rider reviews. Here's a good site with an overview of some popular dual-sport tires:

http://motorcycleinfo.calsci.com/VStrom3.html


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dave - insurance was around $800 for the year through TD.

Thanks for the tires reviews.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Think sidecar :lmao:


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

congrats on the new bike! I would highly recommend your son take a motorcycle training course if he is going to be riding on the road. $800 seems a bit high for that motorcycle, my dad just bought a decked out Harley Electro glide classic and he is paying $850 a year full coverage. And thats a 1450 cc beast.


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

wonderings said:


> $800 seems a bit high for that motorcycle, my dad just bought a decked out Harley Electro glide classic and he is paying $850 a year full coverage. And thats a 1450 cc beast.


Depends on what options he has on the table - i.e. fire, theft, collision, $2,000,000.00 3rd person liability, etc. Also depends on what deductibles he has. How the bike is classed can make a difference. Also making a difference is geographic location - insure a bike in the GTA and it always costs more than if you live in a less-urbanized area.

Hope MacDoc does the good thing and keeps this machine off trails unless they are made for dirt bikes. The temptation to take it off-road in an area meant for hikers is always there.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Who has the cheapest insurance??

••

Bought second 4 stroke - much lighter for kid. 230 lb










http://www.dirtrider.com/tests/offroad/141_0302_honda_crf_150/


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Found a very well run spot up near Owen Sound. 36 years. Very friendly staff - excellent facilities and training and all for $25 a day..
http://www.motoparkracing.com/photos/index.htm

We'll go back for sure - $300 membership gets you as much riding as you want for the year at any of three facilities - Ontario, Quebec and one in the US.

55 km of trails plus a race level motocross course and lots of beginners areas too.
One little girl was no mreo that 3 - armoured like Darth Vader and TRAINING WHEELS on a minin motocrosser.

She and mom and brother were having a ton of fun together. Just about ran me off the road as she came barrelling around a blind corner.
Didn't get a pic of her.

One muddy and very tired son - he slept the whole way home.









He finally got both tires clear.....not bad for his first day on dirt. A few crashes and only one scary moment going down a steep hill.









maybe next time he'll get a bit higher










some pretty young riders taking the courses










Beautiful day too and I dropped into my old glider port 
http://www.yorksoaring.com/
which is on the way home....might be a twofer summer.


----------



## Trainman (Oct 2, 2006)

Cool... 

I used to fly out of York Soaring as well... got my licence there back in 1995 I believe... haven't flown in years now though... been thinking about getting back into it, now I just need the time... oh yeah... money too  

Congrats on the bike. I was thinking of getting a dual sport myself but then I settled on a sportsbike.

Cheers!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah I have not flown in many years tho that gorgeous Astir single sitting there sure brought back fond memories and ..hmmmm.

Tows are more expensive and club rates up a bit - still buying block time on the more exotic singles looks interesting as for $500 you can fly all you want on the Astir and the newly acquired Blanik single which would be a treat.

I doubt I'd fit into a i26 anymore tho penetration might be significantly improved 

$2500 would be 60 or so tows, membership and lots of hours in the air on the better singles. Something to consider for next year -= bikes for kid and I taking up this year's toy budget....maybe some of next year's too.!!

My advantage is I can get away easily any day of the week that the soaring is good so that maximizes the value for money.
I like the people there too.
SOSA a tad to hyper.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Pilgrims progress - thought the mcyclist around get a kick out this series my 16 year old over a month

First day little gear - a bit uncertain









okay - clean bike - clean kid - let's do this









not quite sure what he's got himself into









two weeks in - all geared up - pretty solid









outgrew the Honda - scared to death of the YZ - full race bike but.....









fire in the eye mud puppy - tamed bike and course....happy with himself...me too









where we ride - highly recommended
Motopark International Motocross Park: (Motocross School&Training Facilities)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The 650 is a bear when the tank is full - all 6 gallons - 50 lb up high.

Mine is lowered and with street tires so not so bad and yes power is mild - gearing really a bit too high for off road - should have been a 6 speed with one very low gear 

I'm enjoying it - 5 hours last Sunday.
750 sounds a beast - too big for me physically - one reason I had to lower the 650.

Can't imagine what the YZ must feel like - 60 hp and under 250 lbs.....no wonder the kid was scared.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> Just spent the better part of the day chasing insurance ( ended up with TD ), safety, plates etc.


TD was the insurance company that was so terrible to deal with when I had my house fire


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------

